# Name this insect



## fanrwing (Jul 31, 2010)

Saw this big on our butterfly bushes, any ideas what kind?


----------



## TK81 (Mar 28, 2009)

fanrwing said:


> View attachment 562943
> View attachment 562945
> View attachment 562943
> 
> ...


Hummingbird moth.


----------



## Tilden Hunter (Jun 14, 2018)

Great pics for ID. Too many are too far away for really seeing anything.


----------



## scubajay (Jun 9, 2003)

Name this insect... I will go with Melvin.


----------



## on a call (Jan 16, 2010)

scubajay said:


> Name this insect... I will go with Melvin.


Good name....but how about Theodore


----------



## on a call (Jan 16, 2010)

BTW...it is actually a Hummingbird hawk-moth.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

fanrwing said:


> View attachment 562943
> View attachment 562945
> View attachment 562943
> 
> ...


I had never seen one until I moved to SE MI. I now see several each summer.


----------



## Dish7 (Apr 2, 2017)

I saw a similar one out back the other day. It seemed to be having trouble with some type of large angry toad. I was able to film a few minutes.


----------



## mbirdsley (Jan 12, 2012)

Half bee half humming bird hum bird 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin Hughes (May 2, 2018)

Clear wing sphinx moth. Each one looks different, depending on the caterpillar.
I'd go with Cleopatra


----------



## eucman (Jan 24, 2009)

fanrwing said:


> View attachment 562943
> View attachment 562945
> View attachment 562943
> 
> ...


Hummingbird clearwing


----------

